# How to catch a ferret?



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

We have a little visitor in our garage , i have yet to see him/her but i was wondering how to lure him out to catch him. It was my dad that seen him but wasnt confident enough to try and catch him but says he is really friendly and just wandered about as my dad was working away in the garage, so is obviously somones pet. Once i have found him again il set about looking for his owners or contact a rescue. My dad also suspects hes been hanging about for a while as he noticed there was a hole chewed in the dog biscuit bag a few weeks ago. The garage is too much of a maze to expect the sspca to be able to find him whereas i can hang around and wait for him and gain his trust . Any suggestions (ps he can easily get out the garage so need to find him soon.)


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Id try luring it out with some food, something thats meat ie raw chicken etc. My old ferret used to go nuts for meat of any kind, even though he had tonnes of it.


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Hes been stealing the cats and dog food thats prob why he came to us (they get fed in the garage) but i might try putting some out sit and wait , might also try setting up a spare rabbit hutch with sawdust etc and see if he goes for a comfy snooze. 
But hes defo been hanging around for a while, we have wooden crates in the garage that a space heater sits on and theres a strong musk smell coming from that area (sort of cats urine smell) but the cats wouldnt use the garage they use the front flower bed for that lol Il try some chicken meat, thanks : victory:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

just put a pet carrier with lots of blankets in it and a bowl of cat meat at the back he will come in eat the food walk out pee and poo then come and curl up in the blankets if you get up early enough he will still be there especially in this weather


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Well i caught her she's a wee albino and is lovely, came up to me when i was putting out cat food for her i set up a hutch for her and she seems happy, we also found her owner so she will be going home in the next half hour  i will miss her, she's a lil darling  

Thanks for your help everyone x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I love a story with a happy ending!! :2thumb:


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

:flrt: well thats her home , was quite sad handing her back but shes back with her fluffy family


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

as has been said, what a lovely ending tho..

you must feel very chuffed to know you have re-united them, even tho its kinda sad at the same time.

you could always look about locally in the rescues, and see if there is another lost little one who has not been so lucky, and needs a loving home?

N


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Once i get housing sorted and upgrade my rabbits hutch and run (they have chewed the hutch to bits lol) then il have a wee look and consider taking one on , but yea that was my first good deed of the year  

Just glad she decided to make our garage her temp home as there are alot of older people around here that don't like animals, i know as iv had them at my door screaming about my escaped rabbit running about their garden once and had complaints because one of my cats used one of the neighbours garden as a toilet. :whistling2: Also had the sspca and dog warden round because my dog (horrible mutt in his words) barked too much (he barley ever barks , has no need to) :bash: 
So glad she came to the right place and got home safely.:flrt:


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Little Fleur (her name while she was with us)


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

aww!! how happy am i! so pleased you caught her and got her back to her mum and dad!

As nerys said lots of ferret rescues in scotland get yourself a few they are the best pets ever!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

GeckoLass said:


> Once i get housing sorted and upgrade my rabbits hutch and run (they have chewed the hutch to bits lol) then il have a wee look and consider taking one on , but yea that was my first good deed of the year
> 
> Just glad she decided to make our garage her temp home as there are alot of older people around here that don't like animals, i know as iv had them at my door screaming about my escaped rabbit running about their garden once and had complaints because one of my cats used one of the neighbours garden as a toilet. :whistling2: Also had the sspca and dog warden round because my dog (horrible mutt in his words) barked too much (he barley ever barks , has no need to) :bash:
> So glad she came to the right place and got home safely.:flrt:


As I said on MSN, DO IIIIIIIT!!!! They're the best furries ever! :flrt:


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: i think il have to, i have fallen head over heels for them.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

awwww shes identical to our maggie! and shes a soft cuddly teddybear!

ferrets are great! :2thumb:


----------

